# Hey Gary ....



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I got a new toy to play with....ha ha...:walkingsm


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

Johhnyquest, check to see if you can trace that bad boy back to which factory it came out of. I've been told that the epiphone 
les Pauls out of the Montana factory are a cut above the rest. Good luck!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Nice Eppi bro!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

It's the epi studio that was in the classifieds. Cheep. Still wrapped in the foam...


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Single coils?


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

No their. Buckers


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

Nice Epiphone. Don’t under estimate those humbuckers. I have an epiphone humbucker in a vintage Hondo 2 that freakin Screams! Have fun!


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Glad to see you putting it to use! Hope you are enjoying it.
Better to see you playing it than it being in my closet.

Best wishes.


----------

